
Wonderschool raises $20M to help people start in-home preschools - gnicholas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/10/wonderschool-raises-20m-to-help-people-start-in-home-preschools/
======
gnicholas
This is being called the "airbnb for preschools". As someone who has stayed in
a variety of airbnbs, and who has a toddler, this makes me not want to use the
platform. The spotty quality/safety that is inherent in the gig economy
(airbnb, uber, lyft) is something I can deal with for myself, but something I
would not be comfortable using for my child.

Child care is also something that is much longer-term than other gig economy
jobs. I don't care if my uber driver no longer drives for uber tomorrow, or if
my airbnb closes up shop next week. But I don't want to have to jump from
provider to provider because these "preschools" (using air quotes because some
sound more like daycare than preschool) don't last.

